# fluval 405 ???



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

what are you guys opinoins on this filter. i have a 75 gallon tank with 3 big frontosa in it and a few other smaller cichlids and 1 large algea eater. i have a chance to get a brand new one for 70 bucks just want to make sure it is a decent filter. i currently have a wet/dry filtering system and with the larger fish it doesn't get the stuff on the bottom. thanks for any inputs.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

$70 is a steal if the filter is new or in good condition.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a fluval 405 that came with my used setup. I really like it. I find it filters well, doesn't clog and is very easy to clean and service. I do keep a few replacement parts on hand though as you never know when something might break.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have 2 fluval 304's and I used to own 4 total (sold two with my last house let them go with my in wall). I absolutely love the them and if you can get a 405 for 70 go for it. They are reliable and easy to clean.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Auto stop and auto prime on the 405 is huge huge huge advantage over other canister filters. I also have 2 Eheims and they're very very finicky and a pain when doing water changes. When the water level goes below the in/out flows of the 405, the auto stop prevents the filter from being drained. This is not the same for the Eheims. I have to make sure I close all the disconnects before I start vacuuming out the water.

Also, the auto prime on the 405 was a breeze!! Just a few pumps and the water started flowing right away. For $70 it's definitely a steal!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I got a brand new 405 for $75. It was an awesome deal, and I love the filter. It works really well and easy to maintain.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for all teh advice. now my next question is can i hook it to my over flow were it is drilled in teh bottom of the tank or no. thanks. 0


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

jlspitler said:


> thanks for all teh advice. now my next question is can i hook it to my over flow were it is drilled in teh bottom of the tank or no. thanks. 0


I would think no. I tried to use mine to pump water from a sump up to the tank basically like a jumbo water polisher and it wouldn't drive the water up without enough siphon power pushing down. What you are suggesting isn't exactly what I tried, but there isn't siphon power in an overflow. If you don't have to spend too much in connectors its worth a try.


----------

